# Kelowna, BC 3D Archery Shoot.



## Blacknock (Feb 24, 2011)

Kelowna, BC 3D Archery Shoot.
Attention all Archers,

The Hardcore Archery Crew is pleased to confirm the second annual outdoor 3D archery shoot. 

The shoot will be taking place on May 28-29th at Heartland Ranch, Kelowna, BC. You can visit hardcorearchery.ca for detailed directions.

On behalf of the many volunteers involved, here are the details for all to share. Please feel free to forward this announcement to other shooters and clubs that may like to attend. 

Heartland Ranch offers a unique venue for such an event as this; an on-site liscenced resturaunt and lounge, free camping, flat treed sites, welcomes large RV's, outhouse emanates, large fire pit, and is only 15 minutes from Kelowna!
Our shoot consists of two courses complete with new Rinehart targets, challenging shots, an easy walking trail, spot shoots at selected targets, fresh water on course, unique target stations, door prizes and raffles, and scoring system: 5, 8, 10, and 12. Winners from each class will receive a complimentary belt buckle. 

Saturday night novelty shoots (for those wishing to attend), will include an iron buck shoot, saskwatch shoot, genisis bow tourniment, traditional bow event, and spot shoot grand prix. All these activities will start after shooters are off the course Saturday. To create excitment one of the large door prizes will be a big screen TV. We are currently soliciting much more larger items. APA and PSE archery are on board as well, along with many other sponsers involved. We hope to see you all there, if you have any questions there are contacts below.

Hardcore Archery Shop
Contact info Ken / Kory 1-250-861-5297


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

i cant wait to do this shoot again,last years event was unpresedented and a huge success,with the verbal commintment to the r100 comming next year in 2012 to his venue i can't wait.id love to see a few of the guys and gals from down south up here giving some of thier valued input as to how it is.


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

This is an excellent event. Highly recommend coming to it if at all possible. I don't know about those emanating outhouses though.:mg:


----------

